# Frio river species????



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Heading to the frio river this weekend and was just wondering if there are any bow fishing species in this river thanks


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

I guess nevermind just saw on another website its illegal to bowfish on most rivers and streams in a bunch of countys down in that area


----------

